# optimum no rinse wash & shine



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi,
anyone used it? supplied by motorgeeks.co.uk.
Instructions say, wash with a wet microfibre then dry with another microfibre cloth, no rinsing required - job done.

Since trying the two bucket wash method on three vehicles every week, my water meter is "glowing" 

your opinions are appreciated,
thanks
Simon


----------

